# Cakes and Gluten Free Products Wanted



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi......I opened up a cafe just over 1 month now.

I am based in Leicestershire and I want to source cakes and gluten free products (cakes/slices etc)

I am with Pilgrim Foods atm but their prices are high and range are very limited.

Any suggestions on where to source at best prices would be greatly appreciated.

Thomas


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Can you not do the baking in-house? It would be another string to your bow with advertising/marketing and your margin would be extended


----------



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

I am already making my own pies plus I have to do all the cooking myself. I don't have the time to bake 1 or 2 cakes every couple of days.

It may not sound like a lot but once you add in all the prep work, all the little things plus buying stock. It doesn't gives u much time out of 24 hours a day.

Thomas


----------



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

Plus I don't have much artistic skills to dress up the cakes thats why I stick to pies.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

As an end consumer who is your target market, on GF, most are also lacto free. Focus on stuff with a long shelf life and suits multiple intolerance diets as you will sell more and carry less. Crimbles do retail packed brownies and you can get dry mix that you bake off.. Will link a few ideas as I am ex trade still thinking about how I would do it.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

On wholesalers....

http://www.betterfood.co.uk/our-products-and-suppliers-local-organic-and-ethical/special-diets/gluten-free/

On ideas:

1. Buy brownie mixes and bake in shop, call em home made if you dare.

2. Buy long life pizza bases from Vennice and pair them with lactose free cheese to make mini pizza's http://shop.venicebakery.co.uk/

3. Byron bay are awesome and set for your needs on the cookie front http://www.byronbaycookies.co.uk/

The only caution with in house making and serving is that cross contamination is a real issue...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

all traybakes are a good idea

brownies flapjacks rocky road peanut bars caramel shortbread Etc

i had an apple flapjacky crunch tray bake thing from laynes espresso yesterday and it was ace


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> all traybakes are a good idea
> 
> brownies flapjacks rocky road peanut bars caramel shortbread Etc
> 
> i had an apple flapjacky crunch tray bake thing from laynes espresso yesterday and it was ace


+1 on this.

All GF cakes go stale in a day unless they are an oil slick like a chocolate brownie.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Gluten free stuff is usually crammed with sugar, and the rice flour (or mix of different gf flours like corn and maize flour) usually has additives such as xanthan and guar gum added and other raising agents etc.

My partner can't have gluten because of hyperthyroidism (she's not gluten intolerant, but it affects her digestive system due to her thyroid condition). I've tried off the shelf products in the supermarket, and they really aren't that pleasant. One of the nicest things she's had so far are rice cakes covered with chocolate..


----------



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks PeterL.......was thinking retail packs so they have longer shelf life. Currently stocking "I love cake" gluten free slices but they are quite expensive and small. I don't want to charge customers a huge mark up just because they are gluten free.....so I am making less than 100% on them. Ideally would like 150% and the coffee/tea to boost the profit margin.

Just applied for membership for Brake Bros....they sell Crimbles.

Maybe thinking of looking at oriental snacks as they are naturally gluten free.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That's the problem with GF, it's so expensive. Daughter was going to make some GF flap-jacks but GF porridge oats are about £2.50 for a small bag compared to roughly 90p for Tesco value ones (which are nicer than more expensive brands).

I believe the price reflects the amount of cleaning that has to be done to avoid cross-contamination from normal products (plus their demand from people that need them).


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

My better half is gluten intolerant (celiac sp?) and £4 for a small loaf of bread you can't freeze isn't great


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Fevmeister said:


> My better half is gluten intolerant (celiac sp?) and £4 for a small loaf of bread you can't freeze isn't great


GF bread doesn't taste all that good too. I've bought bread and rolls for our lass but she's told me not to get them any more. Saw a small loaf reduced on the scab-stand, and that was going for £1.35!


----------



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

There are 2 definitions for GF......GF means gluten free but are made in an environment where gluten is present aka like in nuts.

Free from Gluten meaning product is made where there are no gluten present.

FFG would mean even more cost involved.......I believe this is a but like the organic products, it shouldn't cost that much more but its an excuse for the manufacturer to have a higher profit margin without having to do that much. I am not into manufacturing so could be wrong but it is how I feel.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Dumb it down maybe?

not all gluten intolerant people want to eat traditionally gluten filled foods, with the gluten taken out.

Think outside the box, research some naturally free from gluten recipes, chocolate rice cakes for example has already been discussed. I'm sure there are plenty out there, this way you won't have to pay the premium associated with gluten free 'normal' foods.


----------



## wantice (Jun 7, 2015)

Japanese mochi or spicy rice crackers and probably snacks from countries where wheat isn't naturaly present ......however not to sure how my clientele (mostly OAPs and tourists) will see it.

Will prob see what I can source first before going down this route.


----------

